# AC Wii in 2008!



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2008)

http://kotaku.com/349939/animal-crossing-f...8-says-nintendo

I see it happening.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

*makes room for it on Christmas list*

*prepares to be disappointed, however*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 29, 2008)

its japanese release dates... means nothing...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Animal Crossing Wii was supposed to be released last year in Japan.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> its japanese release dates... means nothing...


 AC has always launched in America within a few weeks of the Japanese launch.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2008)

This news > Brawl Spoilers.


I'm happy. : D


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you forget the GCN version?


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats not the same. They had a different version of the game with more features.

Ever since they've started online, games have been releasing closer together in Japan/USA

and the "Worldwide MMO" would mean "Worldwide Launch". Within a few weeks of each other.


This is all assuming it makes it out this year.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 29, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wild world, not the original...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The original is totally different.  Japan has different games than us for the GCN (/N64) one

ACWW was the first one meant for the world... the release date difference will probably be similar with AC Wii


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 29, 2008)

I knew this last year >.<


----------



## Knightshot (Jan 30, 2008)

That site looks fake to me, so yea and they could be japanese dates except for ssbb because that comes out this year, but "mario stadium family baseball"?


----------

